

Utilizing LLVM TableGen to Generate SSH Configs - 2510c39011c5
http://www.embecosm.com/2015/04/14/utilizing-tablegen-for-non-compiling-processes/

======
jamiesonbecker
That's pretty cool. Userify[1] is offering server-side configuration in the
next release (finally) and .ssh/config Jumpbox support for the servers you
have direct access to is planned as well, but the idea of using a pure
template is interesting.

1\. [https://userify.com](https://userify.com)

------
andrewchambers
Isn't this what m4 is supposed to be used for?

~~~
emmelaich
Better would be Augeas.

[http://augeas.net/docs/references/lenses/files/ssh-
aug.html](http://augeas.net/docs/references/lenses/files/ssh-aug.html)

